# OC at 5,2GHZ



## rakesh_sharma23 (Mar 29, 2015)

Overclocked Intel Core i7-5960X CPU upto 5.2GHz with 8Cores/16 Threads fully stable on my Single Stage Phase Changer at -26C


*www.pctekindia.com/img/oc01.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/img/oc02.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/img/oc03.jpg
*www.pctekindia.com/img/oc04.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 30, 2015)

Minus 26 centigrade?


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Mar 31, 2015)

YES its running at -26C


----------

